# At what time of year do I start heartworm prevention?



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all, 

Was wondering when I should be starting Penny on Heartguard to prevent heart worms? I will be going to the vets at the end of the month to purchase her K9 Advantix(sp?) for fleas and ticks should I just start giving heartguard to her now when I start her flea and tick prevention?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would check with the vet up there. Here it is year round.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Do not start before you test. I just had everyone in last weekend, all negative. My vet doesn't agree with stopping over the winter but I've been doing it that way for years. 
Normally I take them in April before the temps get too warm.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

We do it year round here as well.


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Due to the rise in cases around here it's also recommended year round.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

It's always recommended year round, when Kiya started having seizures I did whatever I could to limit her exposure to things, I've continued that way ever since.


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

What age do they need to start?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I start when the weather starts getting warm and rainy. Once all the snow is melted, and you get a few weeks of non-freezing weather, its a good idea to give the heart worm preventative. I gave my boy his first dose yesterday in fact, since we've had a lot of rain here and a lot of standing water everywhere. I figure once it warms up, its going to be mosquito heaven. My vet recommends all year round...but I'm pretty sure its due to the money he makes off the Heartgard. I've heard of other vets in the area that recommend doing it just during the summer months.

If you do some research on the life cycle of heart worm...the drug just has to be in the system like 7-10 days after the actual infection occurs. So although I'm playing it safe by giving it to him now, you're pretty safe doing it the moment you see that first mosquito.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Well considering you live in canada, you may want to look at the lifecycle of heartworm...there is a reason the test is done at the end of spring/early summer and that is b/c it takes 6 months to migrate and mature in the heart...so you have a negative test - april or may, vet wants to start may/june...why? temps haven't reached + 57 F for two weeks CONSECUTIVELY day AND night (!), which is what it takes for the HW to mature in the mosquito's, and the mosquito once bites a vector (mouse or other) has to live for two weeks during this time, bite your dog and dog has to have both sexes for them to reproduce...it then stays in the tissues (skin) for 2-3 months before migrating to the blood....it is at the time - 2-3 months AFTER (b/c its post treatment, not preventative treatment) a consistant +57 F, day AND night - if temps drop during that time in a two week period - that halts the HW life cycle IN the mosquito


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> Well considering you live in canada, you may want to look at the lifecycle of heartworm...there is a reason the test is done at the end of spring/early summer and that is b/c it takes 6 months to migrate and mature in the heart...so you have a negative test - april or may, vet wants to start may/june...why? temps haven't reached + 57 F for two weeks CONSECUTIVELY day AND night (!), which is what it takes for the HW to mature in the mosquito's, and the mosquito once bites a vector (mouse or other) has to live for two weeks during this time, bite your dog and dog has to have both sexes for them to reproduce...it then stays in the tissues (skin) for 2-3 months before migrating to the blood....it is at the time - 2-3 months AFTER (b/c its post treatment, not preventative treatment) a consistant +57 F, day AND night - if temps drop during that time in a two week period - that halts the HW life cycle IN the mosquito


Very informative. Have you done a similar analysis on when it is safe to stop treatment?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Well she is only 5 months old, and obviously its been cold until recently lol... it has not exceeded 57F and when it does its been for a few hours in the afternoon and then back to freezing temps over night and in the morning, still having frost on windows and the ground in the early morning till it warms up, so I think its safe to say she has not been exposed to it... After every appointment at our vets we get a record and at the bottom it tells me what things we have up and coming like checking for heartworm ect. which is says April 2014 so next spring, I will put her on the heartguard now, just got back from the vets and got her that and her advantix  Thank you everyone for the very useful information!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Have you checked around how prevalent HW is in your area? HW meds is big business and I like to keep the chemicals at a minimum.
I am in OR and have never given HW meds. My vet actually admitted that the only ones with HW were dogs from other areas or that had traveled from other places.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

WE stopped in the winter in Colorado, but here in VA, we have to go year round. We had mosquitos in December!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Per Dr. Dodds - Canada is May to October. 

Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Dr. Dodds' Take on and General Recommendations for Heartworm Preventives (Preventatives)

The heartworm dewormer kills of the eggs/baby worms from the previous month so basically a month after the warm up and a month after it gets cold. I start in May to November. I have already seen mosquito's the last couple of weeks. We've had on 80 day, several 50's and very cold nights...and they are still out early. Last year, we saw them in February. 

What I'd be REALLY curious about is the rate of heartworm in Nova Scotia Canada...because it's pretty low in northeast PA and NYS. The farther north you go, the less likely you'll have it. So, the question is really...do you even need it?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

mandiah89 said:


> Well she is only 5 months old, and obviously its been cold until recently lol... it has not exceeded 57F and when it does its been for a few hours in the afternoon and then back to freezing temps over night and in the morning, still having frost on windows and the ground in the early morning till it warms up, so I think its safe to say she has not been exposed to it... After every appointment at our vets we get a record and at the bottom it tells me what things we have up and coming like checking for heartworm ect. which is says April 2014 so next spring, I will put her on the heartguard now, just got back from the vets and got her that and her advantix  Thank you everyone for the very useful information!


Question, why would you put her on it now, plus she is a puppy with an immature immune system, less is more...she has already had eye issues, skin issues...if the temps. are not consecutively 57F for two weeks - (which means it takes that long for the cycle to complete in the mosquito to become a risk), everytime the temps drop in a two week period that halts the cycle, if an infected mosquito even lives that long...so if temps in say june hold past 57F, then you treat post timeframe and within 2-3 months of that time, so you may need 1-2 treatments the whole season...

Keep in mind it is a pesticide that circulates through the blood stream, every organ (heart, kidneys, liver, spleen, pancreas etc.)...it affects the immune system as it trys to deal with - so many long term issues you have to consider -


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I used to do March-Oct, but now I do all year round. Its recommended.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

GatorBytes said:


> Question, why would you put her on it now, plus she is a puppy with an immature immune system, less is more...she has already had eye issues, skin issues...if the temps. are not consecutively 57F for two weeks - (which means it takes that long for the cycle to complete in the mosquito to become a risk), everytime the temps drop in a two week period that halts the cycle, if an infected mosquito even lives that long...so if temps in say june hold past 57F, then you treat post timeframe and within 2-3 months of that time, so you may need 1-2 treatments the whole season...
> 
> Keep in mind it is a pesticide that circulates through the blood stream, every organ (heart, kidneys, liver, spleen, pancreas etc.)...it affects the immune system as it trys to deal with - so many long term issues you have to consider -


Well.. Im a little paranoid... I just want whats best for my girl and Ive always been afraid of HW... With Diesel she was never put on HW meds because my boyfriend at the time did not want her on HW meds because "she didnt need it" I guess none of his dogs throughout his life were ever on HW meds and all of them were fine. But with Diesel now gone I now realize anything can happen and Im just trying to do everything in my power to keep Penny safe and healthy. I never took into consideration that its I guess a poison  Ugg I feel like a bad owner I feel like im darned if I do and Im darned if I dont, and Im so worried about not making the right choices.. heck Im still having a war in my head whether or not I should spay her before her first heat or after! Maybe Im just over analyzing things.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

mandiah89 said:


> Well.. Im a little paranoid... I just want whats best for my girl and Ive always been afraid of HW... With Diesel she was never put on HW meds because my boyfriend at the time did not want her on HW meds because "she didnt need it" I guess none of his dogs throughout his life were ever on HW meds and all of them were fine. But with Diesel now gone I now realize anything can happen and Im just trying to do everything in my power to keep Penny safe and healthy. * I never took into consideration that its I guess a poison  Ugg* I feel like a bad owner I feel like im darned if I do and Im darned if I dont, and Im so worried about not making the right choices.. heck Im still having a war in my head whether or not I should spay her before her first heat or after! Maybe Im just over analyzing things.


It is not a poison. It is a life saver. Some of the HW treatments are given to humans for other parasites.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

year round for us.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

I give it April through November here in Upstate New York.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Zookeep said:


> It is not a poison. It is a life saver. Some of the HW treatments are given to humans for other parasites.


If it is not a toxin, then why would the environmental protection agency get involved due to adverse reaction reports.

HW can be treated, cancer cannot, seizures have to be managed, chronic skin problems, gastro intestinal issues are also on the list of side effects...

these pesticides are excreted via the kidneys and liver...monthly is overkill, prevention via natural ways - eucalyptus is very effective at PREVENTING mosquito bites which is all you have to do and only while outside...

maybe a feral dog living in the woods 24/7 in endemic area's, emaciated from starvation with weak immune system may fall victim, but your typical indoor dog/family pet - rub some eucalyptus essential oil (just a few drops depending on strength) between your hands and fingertip the edges of fur back of neck, touch on chest...rub some on yourself - it works 

When my dog was kibble fed and on revolution, mosquito's gravitated to his face and eyes, once on raw (with crushed garlic) and no pesticide, eucalyptus on us both - never saw a mosquito near him again

HW drugs won't stop the mosquito's from biting - wouldn't it be more beneficial for the dog to prevent bites


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Elly May gets it year round but than again we don't live in Nova Scotia.

I don't think here in East Tennessee she really needs it all the time but I'd hate to find out the hard way she does. So for the $$$, it's well worth it to know she is protected.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

The OP was asking about Heartgard. The active ingredient is ivermectin. It is approved for human use by the U.S. FDA., which means it has been found to be safe and effective. By discouraging its use, you are doing much more harm than good. Not everyone on this forum lives in a northern climate. HW is a real danger to those in the southern U.S.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It looks like in 2010 there were no cases of heartworm in Nova Scotia. 

2010 Study Results Are In! | Heartgard

I couldn't find any more recent studies.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I give it 12 months a year with a test every 2 to 3 years.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gayle - you only test every 2-3 years? Why? Don't you test for tick diseases in Florida?


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I just started looking that up. If I lived where you did I wouldn't use it at all. I tend to be on the more natural side of things and I am still researching how I want to deal with it here in CA. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Zookeep said:


> The OP was asking about Heartgard. The active ingredient is ivermectin. It is *approved* for human use* by the U.S. FDA*., *which means it has been found to be safe and effective.* By discouraging its use, *you are doing much more harm than good.* Not everyone on this forum lives in a northern climate. HW is a real danger to those in the southern U.S.


Dito.

Just b/c something is approved, doesn't mean it's safe. Tylanol is approved, yet 100,000+ people die from it's use


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Gayle - you only test every 2-3 years? Why? Don't you test for tick diseases in Florida?


 :hammer: Sorry for the confusion, I figured since we were discussing HW people would know what I meant. I test for HW every 2 to 3 years and do all other normal blood work once or twice a year depending on the age of the dog!!!


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> Dito.
> 
> Just b/c something is approved, doesn't mean it's safe. Tylanol is approved, yet 100,000+ people die from it's use


your statistics are unbelievably off. The FDA estimates 42,000 are hospitalized and 400 die. thats a bit different that 100,000.

back on topic though, our dogs our on all year every year. have all lived long lives without complications. Take that for what you will.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

JPF said:


> your statistics are unbelievably off. The FDA estimates 42,000 are hospitalized and 400 die. thats a bit different that 100,000.
> 
> back on topic though, our dogs our on all year every year. have all lived long lives without complications. Take that for what you will.


so how many yrs has tylanol been on the market at 400/yr?

unbelievably?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The question was asked about age: I have had to treat a case of HW in a dog rescued at age 6 months, who tested negative at the shelter (typical of puppies--false negative), then positive at age 1 year even though she'd been on preventative from month 6 to month 12. She was infected sometime prior to month 6, but the worms were too immature at that point to register on the HW test. I mention this to make it clear that puppies _do _get HW disease in areas where it exists!

Here's the thing about the ivermectin, or one of the other preventatives: consider the alternative. The small risks associated with HW preventative are _nothing _compared to the risks associated with HW _treatment_ if your dog gets HW. Immiticide is far worse on the system than HW preventative. That's what they have to use to _treat _heartworm. 

Immiticide is the only thing approved by the Amerian HW Society for treatment, and it costs up to $1,000 for the full course of treatment. I'm told it's an arsenic derivative. I know that it requires 60 days of crate rest for the dog, and some dogs don't survive the treatment. So....it's a pretty easy choice for me.

As for those of you in the Pacific NW: I've been reading about HW cases found in Northern California, where the vets thought they didn't have HW. The vets turned out to be wrong about that. The dogs from other places that come in that are positive spread it to the mosquitoes in your area, then the mosquitoes bite other pets, and suddenly there are local infections. HW testing isn't routine in those places, so the disease advances and it may not be noticed right away. The more advanced the disease, the greater the risk the dog won't survive treatment.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

arycrest said:


> :hammer: Sorry for the confusion, I figured since we were discussing HW people would know what I meant. I test for HW every 2 to 3 years and do all other normal blood work once or twice a year depending on the age of the dog!!!


I do know what you are talking about. My question, since HW is prevalent in the southern states and tick diseases are as well AND since the snap4 tests for HW and tick diseases in the same tests is why do you only test every 2-3 years? I know you take very good care of your dogs so wondered what the reason was.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> If it is not a toxin, then why would the environmental protection agency get involved due to adverse reaction reports.
> 
> HW can be treated, cancer cannot . . .


Please provide a link showing that ivermectin causes cancer. I must have missed that in the scientific paper I read putting it in the same class as aspirin and penicillin in terms of its benefit to humankind.

As I said before you are doing more harm than good. Ivermectin is safe and effective. It is so safe, it is approved for human use. Your example of Tylenol being unsafe is incorrect too. Tylenol is safe and effective when used as directed. Most, if not all, deaths are a result of accidental or intentional (i.e. suicidal) overdose. 

My dog was on a daily dose of ivermectin for mange at 44 times the monthly dose for HW. That means she was taking 1,300 times the monthly HW dose. She had no ill effects and her blood work came back fine last month. You are warning people that 1/1300 of a safe does is unsafe. It is like me taking 1,300 Tylenol pills a month for six months, and you telling people a single pill a month is toxic.

I value your knowledge and input, and have taken your advice on occasion. However, if you claim that every drug is unsafe, regardless of the scientific research, people will stop taking you seriously.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> I do know what you are talking about. My question, since HW is prevalent in the southern states and tick diseases are as well AND since the snap4 tests for HW and tick diseases in the same tests is why do you only test every 2-3 years? I know you take very good care of your dogs so wondered what the reason was.


 :help: I'm going to plead GUILTY to your question because I honestly don't know the answer ... in fact I didn't even know my vet used the Snap4 test for HW!!! All I know is they take blood and test it. Next time I have an appointment I'll ask her and if I can find this thread I'll let you know!!!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I do it all year round but here FL, you have too


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

arycrest said:


> I give it 12 months a year with a test every 2 to 3 years.


How do you get a prescription for it? Most vets won't write one unless you've tested within the past few months.

I stop for 6 months out of the year because its pointless in the cold weather months. I do believe its a poison (although not deadly to the animal you're giving it to) and there is no reason to give extra.

I'm like 100% positive that most vets recommend it for 12 months out of the year because they know 95% of the population doesn't know any better and will just pay the $60 a 6-pack price they charge. Easy profit for a vet as this is not something that will outwardly "hurt" the dog...just unnecessary.

It's like a human taking asprin once a day...it won't hurt you...but there isn't really a reason to do it.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

GatorBytes said:


> If it is not a toxin, then why would the environmental protection agency get involved due to adverse reaction reports.
> 
> HW can be treated, *cancer cannot*, seizures have to be managed, chronic skin problems, gastro intestinal issues are also on the list of side effects...


As my husband is sitting in the chair getting his chemo treatment...


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

kiya said:


> As my husband is sitting in the chair getting his chemo treatment...


 


Respectfully for you and your husband I am not going to engage in any discussion about chemo


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Our vet tests yearly for HWs and we do year round preventative here. I may not do it for a few of the winter months, but by and large here the weather is not that conducive to mosquito kill off. Texas has HW infected dogs in epidemic proportions. If you don't give preventative to your dog, your dog WILL get HWs, healthy or not, in this neck of the woods.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Galathiel said:


> Our vet tests yearly for HWs and we do year round preventative here. I may not do it for a few of the winter months, but by and large here the weather is not that conducive to mosquito kill off. Texas has HW infected dogs in epidemic proportions. If you don't give preventative to your dog, your dog WILL get HWs, healthy or not, in this neck of the woods.


Why would they test yearly if you give it year round? $$$$$?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Because nothing is 100% and because many people are not super diligent about giving it as directed. Not only that, but the test also checks for tick borne diseases. 

Heartworm prevention works in a specific life stage if the parasite. Missing a dose, giving it late, all can be reasons for HW to take hold. I test yearly and give it year round. And I am diligent. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> so how many yrs has tylanol been on the market at 400/yr?
> 
> unbelievably?


yes...first your statistics are misleading. How many people die from the proper use of tylenol since its been available? I'm not sure you could count anyone dying from the proper use. if you are counting since acetaminophen has been available (since the late 1800's, not the brand tylenol) im not sure your point. So people died from using a drug in a way that was not recommended? So your point is the drug is ok unless used in the wrong way?

Please stop scaring people from using medicines that are by and large helpful and useful when used as prescribed.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Gatorbytes, are you not worried about HW? When you look at the link Ruth provided, you're in a very HW prevalent area. And this study is looking at 2002 statistics, compared to 2010 - it that using the 2009 data? The rates have more than doubled, and we don't know if this is a slow increase, or if they've raised exponentially. It could be way worse than that now. 

I have 2 vets, one allopathic and one homeopathic. Neither one recommends the spot-on treatments, but even the homeopathic says that the ivermectin is a safe product and is definitely better to use than not.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Whole Dog Journal had a very good article several years ago on the risks of heartworm treatment v. the risks of heartworm infection. It also explains how often and when it is necessary to give it. You can read it here: DogAware.com Articles: Heartworm Prevention in Dogs

In this article they cite several cases of dogs who were on a raw diet, minimally vaccinated, everything natural and in very good health whose owners opted out of heartworm prevention. The dogs ended up with heartworm disease. 

It was very influential for me in my decision to continue giving my dogs preventatives, even when they were no long getting vaccinations and had never been on flea/tick control (this was Chama and Basu). 

I would not give it if I lived in area where it was not present and I do limit the amount that I give (4 per year), every 45 days. The reason I do this is because I have known dogs who went through heartworm treatment and it is very hard on them and also very dangerous to their health.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is a good article describing the temperature required and the conditions for heartworm to thrive. It gives a more detailed description of what Gatorbytes is saying about temperatures per university studies.
HEARTWORM FACTS, THE TRUTH ABOUT HEARTWORM


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Here is a good article describing the temperature required and the conditions for heartworm to thrive. It gives a more detailed description of what Gatorbytes is saying about temperatures per university studies.
> HEARTWORM FACTS, THE TRUTH ABOUT HEARTWORM


Thanks for this article.


----------

